# Any thoughts on a Sno-Way plow?



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got a friend who's interested in letting his hardly-used Sno-Way plow go next year for just a few grand. As far as I know, it's the Revolution plow, the one that's sort of like the Wide Out. Any thoughts or reviews on their plows?


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love my Sno-Way, works great and has not let me down over the past 2 seasons!
Just remember you need to have a good dealer near by for when something happens.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

There's a big place North of where the truck will be working that services them. Any thoughts on if we need a pro to install it? We're pretty mechanically inclined. 

Also, what's all this hype about "down pressure" that snoway talks about? Is it any different from any other plow?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

starspangled6.0;1885905 said:


> There's a big place North of where the truck will be working that services them. Any thoughts on if we need a pro to install it? We're pretty mechanically inclined.
> 
> Also, what's all this hype about "down pressure" that snoway talks about? Is it any different from any other plow?


Yes it is. It will give you an extra 200# when needed. They are great plows.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

How are they with backdragging?


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

starspangled6.0;1885917 said:


> How are they with backdragging?


Down pressure is fantastic, I use a uhmw poly blade on mine works great, 99% of my driveways I back drag.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

What year is the plow? Is it a mega way mount or like the 29r mount?

I owned a v plow mega way series and it worked but was disappointed In it and sold it 2 yrs of use. The 29r mount style is suppose to be better but have seen issues while hanging out in the shop.

Down pressure is a great feature but it will chew up the cutting edges if used alot.

I'm guessing you are talking about plow world in east bethel for the shop. Great guys, excellent service, and they know these plows well. Before buying one I would talk to Chris about the plow your buying. He will know it's history.

On the revolutions I know they had some quirks with the pump or something but they worked with snoway to get it just not fixed but so it won't happen again with some product improvement.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing I have found with the snoways is the solenoids they use are crappy, they blow apart after 4-5 storms. We change them out for western solenoids when they go to avoid further issues. Also the covers over the motors are a bad design and pop off from vibration and have to be retightened fairly often. We had an 26 series on our 1/2 ton and the brushes in the motor burned out after 2 years, the motor had to be replaced because the brushes cost as much as a new motor (brushes are usually cheap). Swapped out the 26 for a 26R this year as the motor is beefier and easily rebuilt.

All in all they are ok plows with cool features at a good price.

We currently have a 29R and 2 26R's and we used to have a 29 (sold with truck) and a 26 (traded for 26R). We also run 4 Arctic plows (orange ones made in London On) and they are more basic but more reliable plows.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

djagusch;1886095 said:


> What year is the plow? Is it a mega way mount or like the 29r mount?
> 
> I owned a v plow mega way series and it worked but was disappointed In it and sold it 2 yrs of use. The 29r mount style is suppose to be better but have seen issues while hanging out in the shop.
> 
> ...


Don't know what mount it uses; all I know is it's the wide-out copy cat. I believe it's a 2012 model. He bought it out of state, brand new, and had it installed at Plow World.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

starspangled6.0;1886399 said:


> Don't know what mount it uses; all I know is it's the wide-out copy cat. I believe it's a 2012 model. He bought it out of state, brand new, and had it installed at Plow World.


It's actually much different than a wide out. The ends work and function differently.

I would talk to Chris about the plow. I think it is a mega way style which is what it is.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK. Would you say the reliability is less than any of the other major brands (we have a BOSS V-XT and a Hiniker V)?


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Hard to say as snoway is newer to the area in sales volume lately.

All have their issues. I tried one and it was redesigned shortly after. So why are they redesigning some model less than 4 yrs old?

I'm all boss now.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, thanks for the info. I guess I'll talk more to the owner and get his take on the plow; at this point, if he's only asking $3 or $4k for it, I'd take a chance on it.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I have ran snoway plows since 2008. Out of all the plows I have had for various trucks. I still have a snoway on the truck I drive during the winter. It's my original, a 29T, I've never had a problem with a solenoid going out. I have had to replace the ECM in a 26 series I use to own, and am considering doing that in mine this year, seems there was a problem with them burning out after 5 or 6 years. But they fixed that in 2010 I believe. I would say if it is a good price get it. It holds up right with a boss or western or others. Even with the poly carbonate skin. Tough as hell!!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good, solid plows. And I really l really like the R series. I'd say if you have decent dealer support in your area go for it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djagusch;1886454 said:


> Hard to say as snoway is newer to the area in sales volume lately.
> 
> But not new to building plows. They have been in business since 1974 and have always had a complete removable power head unlike the others that only developed that technology after 1994 when the government made them.
> 
> ...


We'll see how that works for you over the next couple transition years. You going to upgrade to the "Boss by Toro" Stickers???


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great information, guys. I'm excited to give it a shot! We're bidding on some nice parking lots that would be a perfect test for the new setup.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

basher;1888311 said:


> We'll see how that works for you over the next couple transition years. You going to upgrade to the "Boss by Toro" Stickers???


So I was trying to make my posts as netural as possible but you asked for it.

If it's a mega way plow don't buy it. From 07 to 2012 is the approximate years they made them. They needed to redesign the revolution as it had too many issues after the first year or two of production. That plow is why snoway isn't on the forum any more. I bought a snow way megaway v plow in 2011. Wireless module went out in middle of the storm. NothING you can do but bring it to the dealer. They had many issues with that batch of ecms and supposedly fixed now. The blade doesn't take grease at its pivot like most of the v plows do so how does that last? They redesigned the mounting system so you basically need plows of that vintage to swap plows which sucks if you have 5 trucks. The plastic motor cover studs will break. I went through 3 sets of lights because they didn't test them well enough. Supposedly they updated the light mount so they don't break bUT I sold it off before I cold say the issue was fixed or not. Also resale on them sucks, so be ready for that hit.

So the dealer sold 5 of these premium v plows his first year selling snoway I know of. 5 of them were traded in or sold in 2 years time. 4 of them went to another brand. That speaks volumes of if they were happy or not. Now trying to be neutral he did sell some straight blades etc that were the 29 series that people kept or didn't come back for trade. Pretty sure a revolution is still for sale that is used at a shop.

Anyways so now you will hear well that was the megaway series and the new 29 models are so great. Well here is how some stuff was described to me. The mount has similar pinning set up to the boss plow. The headlight mount is similar to the boss style now. Still have lack of grease points on the pivots of the v plow or 29r, unsure on the new style revolution. So on the 29 series models they have these bushings for the lift arm pivots that are breaking either due to lack of knowledge of them or they wear really fast. Why break in the first year? Some will say atleast it's a easy fix but it's a break down during a storm. Now on the latest revolution they quit selling them locally as they were burning up motors on them. Snoway claims they increased the cycle life of the motors now but who knows.

The track record is that they fix something or redesign it but the redesign ends up having issues also.

For the toro buying boss comment. If you can't beat them buy them. If you can't buy them try to copy them. You can tell where toro is compared to snoway. Also if snoway is such leaders from 1974 why don't they have the market share that boss or western have?


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

starspangled6.0;1888343 said:


> Great information, guys. I'm excited to give it a shot! We're bidding on some nice parking lots that would be a perfect test for the new setup.


You have a great dealer to service the plow. That is the most positive thing going for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djagusch;1888345 said:


> So I was trying to make my posts as netural as possible but you asked for it.
> 
> WOW that really stung, :laughing::laughing:
> 
> For the toro buying boss comment. If you can't beat them buy them. If you can't buy them try to copy them. You can tell where toro is compared to snoway. Also if snoway is such leaders from 1974 why don't they have the market share that boss or western have?


If MAC is such a leader why are we using so many IBMs? The Liberty was a much more rigid, solid platform for a off road/snowplow machine but you see a lot more Wranglers. The better mousetrap doesn't always get the best marketing and the public doesn't always make good decisions. Look at Washington, DC and Ferguson, MO.

I was not criticizing Boss, I just find your comments about model changes amusing in light of the recent and coming changes at Boss.

You expect no changes from the Toro purchase? Don't think there will be a new manifold in the near future or that analog control systems won't go away.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

basher;1888523 said:


> If MAC is such a leader why are we using so many IBMs? The Liberty was a much more rigid, solid platform for a off road/snowplow machine but you see a lot more Wranglers. The better mousetrap doesn't always get the best marketing and the public doesn't always make good decisions. Look at Washington, DC and Ferguson, MO.
> 
> I was not criticizing Boss, I just find your comments about model changes amusing in light of the recent and coming changes at Boss.
> 
> You expect no changes from the Toro purchase? Don't think there will be a new manifold in the near future or that analog control systems won't go away.


Well I can't see into the future but boss before the toro purchase started with the nge and did a soft launch of it. Not forcing anyone into the unknown. Seems like a wise plan. But the mount and 13 pin has been around for over a decade so I would say that is above average for the industry. Change will happen but it will not be overlooked. Hence why the 2012 and newer plows can take the nge system so people can retro fit it. Guessing boss's testing period is longer than some companies model cycle.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Alright, so we're entering the money phase now. It's a 29r; brand new as of last year. Hardly used. Thoughts on a fair price?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

starspangled6.0;1888802 said:


> Alright, so we're entering the money phase now. It's a 29r; brand new as of last year. Hardly used. Thoughts on a fair price?


Pull the trigger and get it installed. Snow is coming!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So, it was used for one season? I don't really know what a fair price would be, maybe 3,500-4K? The 29R's are very nice plows. Does he have a truckside and wiring that will work for your truck? If not, I'd offer less as those two components can cost you nearly a grand alone.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

He says it was $5800... I'm guessing that's without installation? It's coming off a Cummins 3\4 ton (boooooo), and going on my 07 Duramax 1 ton dually (3 cheers!!).


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That plow might be too narrow for your truck in scoop position. The Revolution HD would probably be more suitable for your truck. And by the way, there's nothing wrong with a Cummins!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

starspangled6.0;1888867 said:


> It's coming off a Cummins 3\4 ton (boooooo), and going on my 07 Duramax 1 ton dually (3 cheers!!).





Harleyjeff;1888897 said:


> That plow might be too narrow for your truck in scoop position. The Revolution HD would probably be more suitable for your truck. And by the way, there's nothing wrong with a Cummins!


 Give the man a cigar. 29R not made for the one ton dually.

Nice plow but a little small for the truck when scooped and angled.


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

Alright I will chime in. I own a 29 hd for three years now. I have the ex scoop wings. Now I like the down pressure and the plow does scrape very well. The hrdrolics are ultra smooth and fast, back dragging is awesome. 

Now things I don't like the wireless remote, i have had battery issues and had to replace the computer board major money there. This plow with only two springs trips way too much. If you plow over 6 inches wet good luck. my snow dogg plows it up very well in comparison. Being that there is only a two inch variance for down pressure to work it becomes a pain. Things like getting new tires air pressure and weight effect the down pressure from properly working. A chain lift plows do not have the issues.

If you are in a place that gets a bunch of two inch storms you can't beat it. If you live in a place where you get major snow well then I would not go there. I have an snow dogg ex and a snoway 29hd the snow dog in the larger snow falls wins but the regular 2-6 inchers snoway is a great plow. I would have it hard wire controller.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

frue;1889325 said:


> Alright This plow with only two springs trips way too much. If you plow over 6 inches wet good luck.


what are the pin centers? Raise the mounting above recommend pin centers it will trip easy, any plow will. Well, unless you crank the springs down to the damage the truck range.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Our 29r is on a 2013 chevy 3500 dually dump truck. No problems with it not being wide enough. Also last winter was our worst one around here in history (seriously we broke the total snow for the winter and many other records) and the plow had no problems pushing 6+ inches of heavy snow.

Most efficient way to set the wings isn't fully boxed anyway, more like 30-40º or so not 90.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting information. So you guys with a snoway - why should I choose this plow, vs something like a wide out or a hiniker scoop plow? Both are around $6500,installed, and I'm probably looking at $5-6k installed on the used snoway.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

starspangled6.0;1889633 said:


> Interesting information. So you guys with a snoway - why should I choose this plow, vs something like a wide out or a hiniker scoop plow? Both are around $6500,installed, and I'm probably looking at $5-6k installed on the used snoway.


I go snoway for the main reason everyone always does for there plow of choice. Dealer support, the snoway dealer is the best in the area and during big storms they stay open through the night. Which of those brands you listed has the best support?

"Fantasy Plow Brand A" might be the best strongest and cheapest plow in the world but if the dealer sucks I would not buy it.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Precedence;1889658 said:


> I go snoway for the main reason everyone always does for there plow of choice. Dealer support, the snoway dealer is the best in the area and during big storms they stay open through the night. Which of those brands you listed has the best support?
> 
> "Fantasy Plow Brand A" might be the best strongest and cheapest plow in the world but if the dealer sucks I would not buy it.


In that case, hiniker has the best reputation in the area, and the dealer support seems second to none.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Precedence;1889658 said:


> I go snoway for the main reason everyone always does for there plow of choice. Dealer support, the snoway dealer is the best in the area and during big storms they stay open through the night. Which of those brands you listed has the best support?
> 
> "Fantasy Plow Brand A" might be the best strongest and cheapest plow in the world but if the dealer sucks I would not buy it.


This post sums it up for me.
My guy is on call 24-7 for repairs on the road, I have never had to call him but I know guys that have and he actually goes out anytime day or night to get you back up and running.
These posts always turn into a pissing match, there is faults with every plow out there, it all boils down to what the operator wants and as long as the dealer support is there that really is all that matters.....just my .02


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Good point. Might be best to stick with what has worked best for us so far (Hiniker).


----------

